
Chord Assist: Building an accessible smart guitar for the blind, deaf and mute - troydavis
https://medium.com/google-developer-experts/chord-assist-building-an-accessible-smart-guitar-for-the-mute-deaf-and-blind-4f81669ab663
======
hitherejoe
thanks for sharing this, I appreciate it :) and for anyone who ends up here -
I'm the maker and happy to answer any questions!

